
U.S. sets plan to build two exascale supercomputers - jonbaer
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3143551/high-performance-computing/us-sets-plan-to-build-two-exascale-supercomputers.html
======
thomasrossi
I was at a conference in Sept (actually YC startupschool:P) and there was a
comprehensive speech by Rigetti about quantum computers and how much more
powerful they are and how much less energy they need. In the article above
it's not clear what technology they are planning to use.

